# Joseph Morecraft on the Larger Catechism



## bookslover (Feb 28, 2011)

Have all five of Morecraft's volumes on the LC been published now? Anyone read them, or at least dipped into them? Any opinions?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it is complete. Lane Keister (Greenbaggins) reviewed the set for the 2010 _Confessional Presbyterian _journal; he likes it.
View attachment 2033


----------



## Ne Oublie (Mar 1, 2011)

The set is available HERE.

I have read the first 2 vol., and most of the 3rd vol. and I recommend it as it is well worth the read. Rev. Keister surely does a fair assessment (of the volumes I have read thus far). I recommend his review in the Confessional Presbyterian journal, also.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 1, 2011)

I have them. It is wonderful. We are going through the Catechism in Sabbath School. It is SOOO WEEELLLLL WOORRRTTTHHHHH IT!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 1, 2011)

Richard, it is definitely the best commentary on the Larger Catechism. I was thinking of writing a detailed commentary on the WLC myself. However, since Morecraft has already done it, I will refrain and gratefully make use of his instead. It is theonomic in outlook, and occasionally that will raise eyebrows (though probably not for all!), but he quotes more mainstream Reformed guys than theonomic guys, which makes his work much more generally useful. It is complete in 5 volumes. Highly recommended.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 1, 2011)

Lane: Believe it or not, I just found out about it yesterday (2/28) and the first volume was published about 2 years ago (2009). As far as I can tell, it's only available through the American Vision website. I've not seen it in bookstores (either real or online). I haven't checked Amazon yet.

Glad to know it's not solidly theonomic - that he quotes a wide range of sources.

Now, if you'll be a good boy and box up your set and send it to me...!

UPDATE: Checked awhile ago. Doesn't seem to exist on Amazon.


----------



## KMK (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like it is only available through American Vision and Vision Forum. Seeing how big it is, I am going to wait for kindle format.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 7, 2011)

It'd be nice to be able to see one (or all) of the volumes before making a purchase. As far as I can find, no bookstore carries it (wondering if Westminster's store will?). It's only available through the American Vision website. Too bad they don't post a pdf of a few of the pages. That's a lot of money to lay out without being able to get a taste of it first.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 7, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> I was thinking of writing a detailed commentary on the WLC myself. However, since Morecraft has already done it, I will refrain and gratefully make use of his instead.



Well, I have a replacement writing project for you. I think we need something like C.S. Lewis' _Discarded Image_ for Protestant Scholasticism - an introduction to the background and modes of expression of the time. Basic stuff, like an explanation of what "habitual" and "actual" mean, places where the unwary reader might misassign the meaning of the word, the scheme of causality, etc. I know that all of that is out there and can be researched, but that doesn't make a handbook less necessary, and should make it easier to create.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, I just saw the price. I paid the pre-pub price. The binding is kind of cheap for the price in my estimation. But the work is worth it in my estimation.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 7, 2011)

py3ak said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of writing a detailed commentary on the WLC myself. However, since Morecraft has already done it, I will refrain and gratefully make use of his instead.
> ...


 
This is already written, and is coming out next month. It's an introduction to Protestant Scholasticism, written by Willem Van Asselt.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 7, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> This is already written, and is coming out next month. It's an introduction to Protestant Scholasticism, written by Willem Van Asselt.



That's good news. 
Well, then, maybe you'll have to write about "Puritan reception of classic literature as an influence on style".


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 7, 2011)

py3ak said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > This is already written, and is coming out next month. It's an introduction to Protestant Scholasticism, written by Willem Van Asselt.
> ...



I've already got a writing project at the moment. I'm writing a commentary on Romans. I know, very silly of me and highly presumptuous, but I'm going to make the attempt, nevertheless.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 7, 2011)

As a recommendation, this is the book we are using as a primary resource and I appreciate it also. 

http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/2577/nm/Westminster_Larger_Catechism_A_Commentary


----------



## bookslover (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I took the plunge and ordered my copy of the MT (Morecraft Tome) today. I chose, for an extra ten bucks, the UPS ground option rather than the Postal Service ground option so the set will get to my house within my lifetime.

It had better be as good as advertised (I'm lookin' at you, Lane Keister!)....!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, my set arrived safe and sound yesterday - thanks, UPS! Five shiny, well-put-together volumes totaling more than 4,600 pages of text. Full bibliographical information is as follows (for those interested):

_Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism_ by Joseph C. Morecraft III; 5 volumes (Powder Springs, GA: Minkoff Family Publishing & American Vision Press, 2008-2010).

Today, I start digging into it. It'll be my major reading project for this year.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 22, 2011)

I purchased it as a pre-pub and got a CD version along with it. That would give you a PDF you could somewhat clumsily import into Kindle.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 22, 2011)

One of the first things I read when I opened Volume 1: _This five-volume commentary grew from a series of sermons preached on the Westminster Larger Catechism at Chalcedon Presbyterian Church over a period of nearly twenty years._ (p. xiv)

Amazing! Nearly 20 years of sermons. Reminds me of Joseph Caryl on Job or Thomas Manton on Psalm 119...


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 22, 2011)

20 years?


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 22, 2011)

I was a member of Pastor Morecraft’s Chalcedon Presbyterian Church for about 8 years and had the opportunity to hear many of these sermons. Good stuff!!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 22, 2011)

MMasztal said:


> I was a member of Pastor Morecraft’s Chalcedon Presbyterian Church for about 8 years and had the opportunity to hear many of these sermons. Good stuff!!


 
Let me ask: were they morning or evening sermons? How long do his sermons last? Hard to imagine someone taking 20 years to preach on a single document, but the evidence is there in hard covers!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 23, 2011)

Elder Zuelch,

You can listen to them on sermonaudio.com. SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Joe Morecraft III


----------



## bookslover (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, Norseman Moderator!

I saw, in his introductory material, that they were evening sermons. I've now read the whole of his introduction (the first 112 pages) and am ready to launch out into the exposition proper.

I thought it was interesting that it took 6 months to write the LC (April to October, 1647), and 3 months to write the SC (August to November, 1647). Notice the overlap: 4 months into writing the LC, the divines began work on the SC. So, I gather that the Shorter is an abridgement of the Larger.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe they are different productions by different committees; the overlap, judging from Carruthers, was the work on the scripture proofs of the larger was going on when they began reviewing the proofs of the shorter. 
S Catechism
When they were approaching the completion of the Larger Catechism the Assembly resolved (5th August 1647) to proceed at once with the Shorter, and appointed a committee to prepare a draft. This was composed of Charles Herle, then prolocutor of the Assembly; Thomas Temple, D.D.; Herbert Palmer; John Lightfoot, D.D., the eminent Hebraist; John Greene; and Philip Delmé; Palmer being chairman. He presented only one report from it, four days after its appointment. Edmund Calamy, B.D., and Stanley Gower were then added to the committee. On the following day the report was presented by Dr. Temple. On the 16th September the Assembly resolved to "proceed in the little Catechism". On the 13th October it was resolved that the papers which concerned the Assembly that were in Mr. Palmer's hands be sought for and brought to the Assembly. Palmer, after a short illness, had died at the early age of forty-six.
On the 19th October 1646 the Assembly appointed a new committee to prepare the Shorter Catechism, of only three members, Anthony Tuckney, B.D., Minister of St. Michael's Quern, London, and Master of Emmanuel College, Cambridge; Stephen Marshall, B.D., of Finchingfield, Essex; and John Ward of Ipswich; with the help of the only remaining commissioner from Scotland, Samuel Rutherford, Professor of Divinity in St. Andrews. Adoniram Byfield, one of the scribes, was instructed to write in the name of the Assembly to Cambridge to get Mr. Tuckney excused on account of the special employment imposed upon him by the Assembly. It is to these four men, and especially to the convener, Mr. Tuckney, that we owe the production of the Shorter Catechism.​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KMK (Mar 25, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Elder Zuelch,
> 
> You can listen to them on sermonaudio.com. SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Joe Morecraft III


 
These sermons by Morecraft were instrumental to my spiritual growth. I highly recommend them.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 30, 2011)

KMK said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Elder Zuelch,
> ...



Thanks, Ken. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 30, 2011)

Richard, I'm waiting with baited breath for your impressions of the set. I want to know if I'll be on your hit list or not! ;-)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 30, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> On the 19th October 1646 the Assembly appointed a new committee to prepare the Shorter Catechism, of only three members, Anthony Tuckney, B.D., Minister of St. Michael's Quern, London, and Master of Emmanuel College, Cambridge; Stephen Marshall, B.D., of Finchingfield, Essex; and John Ward of Ipswich; with the help of the only remaining commissioner from Scotland, *Samuel Rutherford,...*



And I remind my Samuel Rutherford of this fact often. The poor kid just can't get away from his name sake. He was reminded again last Sabbath School. May he inherit such a spirit as Elisha did from Elijah.


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 30, 2011)

bookslover said:


> MMasztal said:
> 
> 
> > I was a member of Pastor Morecraft’s Chalcedon Presbyterian Church for about 8 years and had the opportunity to hear many of these sermons. Good stuff!!
> ...



I recall these sermons being preached in the mornings. Dr. Morecraft’s sermons typically went about 90 minutes. The entire service was over 2 hours. We spent nearly a year during the evening service discussing the Westminster Divines and the writing of the Confession.

It was a real blessing being a member of Chalcedon.


----------

